# FM3 Visa



## jackflash355 (Jul 18, 2011)

Am in the process of applying for a FM3 Visa through consulate in Van,Canada; wondering if anyone knows how long it takes to process the FM3 form when I get to Mexico Immigrations?


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

We are just about to do this with a Vancouver consulate visa. I have been told it takes 5 to 7 business days once in Mexico. And you have to remain in the country until the process is finished otherwise you will have to re apply.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It used to take 3-4 weeks but the reduced paperwork seems to be speeding things up. Each immigration office will be different. Mine was 3 weeks last Feb. in Manzanillo


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

San Miguel seems to be 5-7 working days but will vary by location.


----------



## jackflash355 (Jul 18, 2011)

pictou said:


> We are just about to do this with a Vancouver consulate visa. I have been told it takes 5 to 7 business days once in Mexico. And you have to remain in the country until the process is finished otherwise you will have to re apply.


That would be great, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jackflash355 (Jul 18, 2011)

sparks said:


> It used to take 3-4 weeks but the reduced paperwork seems to be speeding things up. Each immigration office will be different. Mine was 3 weeks last Feb. in Manzanillo


Manzanillo would be where we would be dropping in, hopefully they speed it up.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unless you are shipping household goods commercially, there is no advantage to getting the visa at a consulate. In fact, it will cost more than in Mexico. So, if that fits your situation, just come into Mexico on an FMM tourist permit and then apply for the correct visa once you are here.
By the way, the term FM3 has been obsolete for some time. The corresponding visa is a 'no inmigrante credencial'. Note, that if you plan to own property and/or remain in Mexico indefinitely, you should apply for the 'inmigrante' visa, as it count toward becoming a 'residente permanente' and also reduce capital gains taxes on the eventual sale of property.


----------



## jackflash355 (Jul 18, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Unless you are shipping household goods commercially, there is no advantage to getting the visa at a consulate. In fact, it will cost more than in Mexico. So, if that fits your situation, just come into Mexico on an FMM tourist permit and then apply for the correct visa once you are here.
> By the way, the term FM3 has been obsolete for some time. The corresponding visa is a 'no inmigrante credencial'. Note, that if you plan to own property and/or remain in Mexico indefinitely, you should apply for the 'inmigrante' visa, as it count toward becoming a 'residente permanente' and also reduce capital gains taxes on the eventual sale of property.


Thanks; I will type in word for word the info from the Mx Consulate in Vancouver last week:

"Under the recent reforms to the process, this Consulate will be issuing a consular visa, good for one entry and an official receipt of the payment, the applicant will have to refer to the Immigration Office in Mexico (Instituto Nacional de Migracion) within 30 days of the entry into Mexico to get the No Inmigrante Visitante Rentista Card".

This sounds very different from what you have indicated, is this a new process?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, it is not different. The No Inmigrante Rentista card is what used to be called the FM3. That old terminology will end, when the new rules are implemented to comply with the new law, signed last May 24th. So, depending on when you get here, and when they start the new rules (November ??), and depending upon your intentions to own property or stay in Mexico (without a foreign plated car), it may be beneficial for you to get an 'inmigrante' status, instead of 'no-inmigrante'. The 'rentista' simply means that you are to live on your own resources from abroad.
Don't be surprised if your consulate is not aware of the details; few seem to be & they are not an agency of INM (Immigration); the reason that you must 'activate' your consular visa in person, after getting to Mexico. There is a consular fee added to the INM fee; making it more expensive at a consulate.


----------



## jackflash355 (Jul 18, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> No, it is not different. The No Inmigrante Rentista card is what used to be called the FM3. That old terminology will end, when the new rules are implemented to comply with the new law, signed last May 24th. So, depending on when you get here, and when they start the new rules (November ??), and depending upon your intentions to own property or stay in Mexico (without a foreign plated car), it may be beneficial for you to get an 'inmigrante' status, instead of 'no-inmigrante'. The 'rentista' simply means that you are to live on your own resources from abroad.
> Don't be surprised if your consulate is not aware of the details; few seem to be & they are not an agency of INM (Immigration); the reason that you must 'activate' your consular visa in person, after getting to Mexico. There is a consular fee added to the INM fee; making it more expensive at a consulate.


Thanks for your feedback and insight, the intricacies of government eh. Will not make it down to Mexico until end of Dec so will have to play it by ear until then.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

3 weeks if you have all you need


----------



## jackflash355 (Jul 18, 2011)

MJB5293 said:


> 3 weeks if you have all you need


Thats reasonable, thanks.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

*Good Luck!*



jackflash355 said:


> Thanks for your feedback and insight, the intricacies of government eh. Will not make it down to Mexico until end of Dec so will have to play it by ear until then.


It only gets better! : "the intricacies of government eh" Have fun going thru the learning process....


----------

